# Blackwater Bay/River?



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

Can anybody shoot me some good coordinates for big bream (in the river out of Milton) and good pinfish/sheepshead in the bay or brackish? Thanks much for any help. Also, i'll be headin' up the river on my own a little next week for largemouth so if you got a couple runs or spots for bigmouth, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## realbass (Sep 22, 2013)

I think its clear, by the number replies you've received in 3 months, that you never
ask a fisherman WHERE he catches his fish.


----------



## realbass (Sep 22, 2013)

I think its clear, by the number of replies you've received in 3 months, that
you never ask a fisherman WHERE he catches his fish.

sorry, did not mean to reply twice.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*blackwater bay/river*

if a man is threatened by givin' up a spot or two so a new guy can take his kid out, then obviously that man is not a "real" fisherman as he apparently only HAS one or two spots. Either way, you're right, it's been long enough now that I have scouted/fished that river plenty (was just tryin' to save some gas). we pulled a few good messes out and I have found some hot spots for black bass. My Brother pulled a 8.67lb largemouth out two weeks back. So again, I appreciate your reply but do feel I need to correct your comment..."Real fishermen help each other out, because we are outdoorsman and that's what we do and there aint many of us left" so, in that spirit......all three oxbow lakes by Milton have decent shell crackers under/around any of the docks just don't fish when it's too hot. nothing is hungry when it's 95 degrees. Black Bass (large/Kentucky)...spook (worked right) early then switch to weightless senko, weedless. There is a few cut trough's just up from Milton where you get 7 to 16 foot. hit 'em all. We have caught sheepshead already around any bridge but it is slow as hell. apparently they haven't moved in yet but are working through the "pass"..what ever the heck that is. now back to that big boy...this would be the part when I must elude to the previous...only give up one or two spots (and don't tell 'em what, exactly you caught 'em on or the depth and speed you fished it). have a good day "real fisherman".


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*blackwater river/bay*

now, for me to NOT be a smart butt.

I have scouted the heck out of that river and some of the bay. for anybody that could use it. I aint guide material here yet but im tryin'

Caught a few channel and one appaloosa cat (too small) - I have not figured out a good spot for cat. I am a little wary about going up past the highline after dark until I know the river better

Caught a mess of black bass, mostly largemouth. Any pass through in up to 16 foot that I have found. Top water of some sort in the morning and I used senko's when the bite turned. Different colors at different depths, learn to pop 'em right and it works pretty good when they start movin' down. let 'em drop and finesse 'em when it gets pretty hot and just go home when it gets too hot. it is stinkin' hot in this state..they move down quick.

Readear/bream....we have targeted the oxbow lakes and the bayou. did just fine in all the oxbows and not so good in the bayou (just down river from the trestle). Thought that place would be great but not to good for me. Wigglers and a bobber. no rocket science.

Sheepshead....Apparently, I am too early. I don't fish salt (lot of deep sea in Alaska but never this). I did however, catch three and this guy told me that was really odd because they are still in the pass. I have no idea what he meant but I too the important part out of it...im too early. I am gonna keep tryin'. oh, for bait, I used those sand fleas. I caught a mess of those things quick. but that same guy told me tiny little sand crabs work better. don't know..still learnin'.

so there you are. I gave some knowledge and didn't really give that much..just motivation to keep trying. I would imagine I am going to have some decent times fishin' here but don't imagine it will ever be great and I will say, guys, straighten up. The attitudes that I have gotten on the water here is embarrassing and that's not who we are. I have never seen an A-hole roar by somebody that has a kid in the boat in a 40yd wide stretch, until now....or when you ask somebody for advice, they act like you asked 'em for money. well, I aint that way and never have been. Just hit me up anytime and if I have some info, i'll give you the important parts. or hell, i'll just find a spot in the rig for you. either way. take care brothers/sisters and "Stay Outside".


----------



## reel-truth (Aug 21, 2013)

Feel better?


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*blackwater bay/river*

little bit. ha ha. guess I should just said, it's a fishing forum huh? where people talk about fishing. but yes, a little. thanks for askin'


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

welcome swampbilly, no expert here but I have had good luck on blackwater around Milton for bass with zoom baby brush hogs in watermelon red, rapala xraps silver black back, bandit crankbaits, and spinnerbaits produce good also. However I have more experience in the upper stretches of bw, it is a great river...For bream, I like tightlining on the bottom with earthworms or crickets or slash fishing with a small weighted cork on a spinning reel with about 8lb test. These methods will produce fish on our local rivers. Can't really give any exact spots down that way but the info listed will get you some action...

oh yea, totally agree with your post about being open with a fellow sportsman...shady fisherman and hunters drive me nuts!


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*blackwater*

thanks much. I was thinkin' tightline the whole time because we had to set 'em so deep (too dang hot) but I couldn't get a 6 yr old to do that without havin' to retie 10 times as much as I already do. I just kept thinkin' those fat backs are right there on the bottom ha ha. Spittine was really helpful and if not for him I would have never pursued it and im glad I did. he posted a pic not long back with a mess of giant shellcrackers and that got me, so much thanks to him...even offered to take me out. anyhow, thanks much for the info, I love the baby bass senko's and will definitely try the baby brush hogs (I have an arsenal of 'em) gonna hit it hard when it cools so hopefully we'll see yuns out there. I am gonna try to get as far up as I can next trip and see whats up there. "tighter the water, fewer the people". ha ha. take care brother.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yellow River is beyond hot right now.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

By "in the pass" he means that the sheepshead have not moved in from the salt yet and they are still in the Pensacola or Destin passes (from the Gulf). 

Sounds like you are doing a good job of getting acclimated here. These rivers are tough to learn especially for bass, unlike anywhere else in the country, I believe. Things will improve dramatically as it cools off. The reds will turn on next month and the sea trout will move into the rivers and it can be like shooting fish in a barrel. Literally. The bass and hybrids/stripers will start feeding hard. It will be a great time. Not much I can say on the wake issue. It is what it is. Most people are very respectful here and everyone is responsible for their own wake. Hope this helps. Amarillo


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Yellow River is beyond hot right now.


You do mean temperature hot and not fishing hot, right?


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*blackwater bay/river*

Thanks a bunch. I think I jinxed myself. we went out all day sunday and did not even get a bite. I am looking forward to the cooler months. I did figure out sunday, that I have to figure out these slip bobber rigs that I see everybody using for reds etc. after looking at the chart I bought, don't think it was little sheepshead that we caught, I think it was pinfish. I thought it was just small ones but oh well, still learning salt. that is what im hopin' to target. I hear they're tasty. anyhow, I really appreciate you. take care and we'll see you out there.


----------

